# What have i got here?



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

They look fast and the price was right so i picked em up.... any help telling they are? The chassis appears to be out of garolite, professional looking, Standard AE front end.

Thanks
Alan

pics:
http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/racer34v/


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

alan looks to be a hyperdrive nitro oval car the best i can tell from the pic with a .09 motor in it


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i was kinda thinking that but i couldnt find any info on the web about hd's nitro pan car

thanks
alan


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

who made that 1/10th conversion for nitro? Is that custom?


----------

